# Do You Carry a Purse



## Jules

Purses were being discussed in another thread.  IMO, younger women don’t tend to carry purses, it’s mainly those over 50.  

Men if you carry a man purse or have an opinion, feel free to add it.


----------



## Jules

If I go out, even for a walk, I carry a purse.  I use it for my phone, keys, masks, and credit cards.


----------



## Tom 86

I have a fanny pack that I keep on my right side.  Inside is my either 380 ACP with 4 extra clips or my 9mm just to be safe.


----------



## JaniceM

Usually- unless I'm wearing something that has big pockets


----------



## JustBonee

I have a small  cross-body bag  that I use everyday for dog  walks.
Mainly to carry  keys  and cell phone,   w/glasses, change and dog bags.

When going to the store,  I add my wallet,  w/  credit cards and  drivers license.


----------



## katlupe

I always carry one if I am going somewhere, like in a car. It has more than my wallet in it. If I am going somewhere local like to the store on Jazzy (mobility chair) I carry a small change purse type of thing. I figure if someone robs me that is all they get.


----------



## WheatenLover

When I wear a jacket or coat, I put what I need in my coat pockets. That is the good thing about chilly or cold weather.

In summer, I carry a purse.


----------



## win231

No.  I've heard a man's purse called a "Murse."


----------



## hollydolly

a Purse in the UK...is one of these...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





a hand bag or shoulder bag.. is something you carry your purse in.....  

..so if you mean a handbag..then yes I carry one, mostly always... ( usually a shoulder bag but not a large tote).. I have lots....I chop and change depending on what I'm wearing or where I'm going.. 
this is exactly the same as  the one I was using today


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> a Purse in the UK...is one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a hand bag or shoulder bag.. is something you carry your purse in.....
> 
> ..so if you mean a handbag..then yes I carry one, mostly always... ( usually a shoulder bag but not a large tote).. I have lots....I chop and change depending on what I'm wearing or where I'm going..
> this is exactly the same as  the one I was using today


I'd call the item in the first picture a wallet


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I always carry one if I am going somewhere, like in a car. It has more than my wallet in it. If I am going somewhere local like to the store on Jazzy (mobility chair) I carry a small change purse type of thing. I figure if someone robs me that is all they get.


I don't keep any money in my bag... I keep loyalty cards, and a travel pass and less than £10 in change .. but I keep my debit or credit card in my jeans pocket, and my car/house keys clipped to my jeans belt ....so if I get mugged then they don't get my house keys or access to my bank account


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> I'd call the item in the first picture a wallet


We  generally only call it a wallet ( for women) if it's only capable of holding note and cards..no change... otherwise it's a purse..


----------



## Alligatorob

No just a wallet.


----------



## oldpeculier

I carry a wallet but considering adding a fake one when out and about. 

One wallet goes in my front pants pocket so it won't be lost. It holds all the real valuable things one wouldn't want to lose.

Second wallet is thin for comfort and goes in my rear hip pocket. It contains about $20 in small bills and several worthless cards. If I get ambushed by a robber I can pull out the fake wallet and give it to them.

Low crime here, not no crime.


----------



## hollydolly

oldpeculier said:


> I carry a wallet but considering adding a fake one when out and about.
> 
> One wallet goes in my front pants pocket so it won't be lost. It holds all the real valuable things one wouldn't want to lose.
> 
> Second wallet is thin for comfort and goes in my rear hip pocket. It contains about $20 in small bills and several worthless cards. If I get ambushed by a robber I can pull out the fake wallet and give it to them.
> 
> Low crime here, not no crime.


what if you have no choice about which one you give them, ?


----------



## oldpeculier

hollydolly said:


> what if you have no choice about which one you give them, ?


I would give them both if I had no choice. Doesn't that seem to be the wise move instead of physical injury or death?


----------



## oldpeculier

oldpeculier said:


> I would give them both if I had no choice. Doesn't that seem to be the wise move instead of physical injury or death?


If someone gets a jump on you and they are threating you with harm I say give them what they want. I'll add, *IF *the robber has the jump on me. 
It won't go well for him if I get the advantage.


----------



## Jeni

I quit carrying a purse years ago .... unfortunately with phones getting bigger and bigger and more junk we are expected to carry i might have to get one.
I thought about this discussion after the thread on all the high end purses being grabbed from retailers.  
Maybe the average mugger knows all the designer logos and skip my  cheap type purse

I see many of the across the body types becoming advertised lately probably thinking about purse being grabbed .....but if they want it bad enough that wont stop criminals... and the person ends up hurt
I knew a pick pocket that gave me  tips about what types of purses backpacks he would avoid and maybe having a false wallet more easily seen that would be targeted first.

Sad people are putting anti theft thoughts for a topic like this......


----------



## Tish

Yeah, I carry one too.


----------



## Gary O'

Jules said:


> Men if you carry a man purse or have an opinion, feel free to add it.


No murse
No fanny pack
No satchel

Just a very thin leather bifold card holder for cards/ID
and a money clip
Those go in my front left pocket

Keys in the right front pocket

Nothing in my back pockets....ever
(Dips love to see a bulgy back pocket)


----------



## Lewkat

After having lost my purse twice and going through hell and highwater to replace all my ID, making notifications, and replacing licenses, I learned my lesson and buy clothing with pockets.  Lots of pockets and stuff them with my items.  It works fine, even though I do not carry a lot of things that I deemed necessary years ago.


----------



## Jules

All my purses now are crossbody with the anti-theft style strap.  Most thieves want something easy to steal and get out there quickly.

I do have a couple of higher end (by my standards) purses.  They’re not very practical.  

Women who leave their purses sitting in the top of the grocery cart frustrate me.  They say they’re attached to the cart or watching.  I know I could have easily reached in many of these.


----------



## Ruthanne

I carry a purse to most places but not when I go out to walk my dog.  I don't carry one when walking the dog because I fear someone stealing it.  Otherwise I am in  my car with my purse and only a short walk to where I'm going, like an appointment of some kind.


----------



## hollydolly

oldpeculier said:


> I would give them both if I had no choice. Doesn't that seem to be the wise move instead of physical injury or death?


yes my point was that they're most likely not going to _ask._..the chances are they're going to knock you down and go through all your pockets without permission from you.., so it's fairly pointless carrying 2 wallets.. you might be better off wearing a money belt under your shirt... it's flat so it can't be noticed against the body .. and then carrying a little bit of money in a pocket ...however I hope it never happens that you get into a situation like that..obviously


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> I carry a purse to most places but not when I go out to walk my dog.  I don't carry one when walking the dog because I fear someone stealing it.  Otherwise I am in  my car with my purse and only a short walk to where I'm going, like an appointment of some kind.


Me neither..if I'm just walking for example , through the woods, or farmland next to my house, I  only take my phone.. no bag !


----------



## hollydolly

I saw someone get mugged once..it was fast and shocking... it happened in Spain...

The woman was walking alone with her bag over her shoulder... 2 huge muggers got out of a car at the end of the road while the driver sat waiting , and quickly followed her,  this all took less than a minute ..she had no idea they were behind her , and quick as lightening they grabbed her from behind  and twisted her arms right up her back , grabbing the bag at the same time, and running back to the waiting getaway car...
You can imagine the woman was distraught, turned out it was the last day of her holiday in Spain and she was due to fly back in the morning  with her family. She'd taken a stroll down to the nearest take-out for their last meal ,  and her bag had everything . all her family passports as well as money credit cards etc.. her arms were broken,..it was really awful.. they'd hurt her so badly her skin was black with bruises,  and of course she , nor her family were able to fly home the next day...


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Me neither..if I'm just walking for example , through the woods, or farmland next to my house, I  only take my phone.. no bag !


I really should take my phone on walks, too, but I don't have a big pocket to put it in.  My phone is a large one.


----------



## IrisSenior

A backpacking one right now. I leave it at home or in the car if I go for walks.


----------



## katlupe

When I am in the store shopping, I keep my purse in the basket under the seat of my walker. That is a good thing about using a walker. I saw a woman have her purse stolen in a grocery store parking lot once. I was coming out of the store and she was at her car putting her groceries in her trunk. This guy on a bicycle came out of nowhere (it was dark) and grabbed her purse that was in the seat of the grocery cart. And then he was gone. Could not even describe him because it happened so fast. After that, I have always put my purse in the car and locked the doors before putting my groceries in the trunk or backseat.

Another lesson I learned was long ago, shopping in NYC at Bloomingdales on a Saturday and it was packed. My purse was the kind that didn't have a zipper or a snap to close, just kind of pushed together. I was looking at hats and trying some on when a person pushed up against me and she apologized. She was with another person who was kind of behind me. Didn't think anything about it at the time. I didn't buy anything but on the way back to the hotel discovered my wallet was gone. I had $120. cash in it,. credit cards of course. But I was more angry about losing the wallet which had been a gift, a Gucci one and it was beautiful. After that, when shopping in NYC, I used one credit card and kept it in my pocket.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I usually carry large purses or zippered totes. One is actually diaper bag, but was not advertised as such. It is so handy since I carry "everything but the kitchen sink". Occasionally my outfit or the occasion necessitates a smaller purse.


----------



## hollydolly

OneEyedDiva said:


> I usually carry large purses or zippered totes. One is actually diaper bag, but was not advertised as such. It is so handy since I carry "everything but the kitchen sink". Occasionally my outfit or the occasion necessitates a smaller purse.


trouble is , the bigger the bag the more the robbers think you are bound to have some things of value in it


----------



## Alligatorob

Some men carry a purse:

Only 18 got a ruptured spleen and always carry a purse...


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> trouble is , the bigger the bag the more the robbers think you are bound to have some things of value in it


I don't think robbers want to be saddled with something that large. But if someone did snatch it, he'd be in for a very disappointing surprise. I don't carry my wallet, phone, keys, money, license or credit cards in my purse. I find places for those things on my person.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I voted never or just on special occassions (last one was two decades ago).  I carry a wallet and put any other necessities in my pockets, cargo pants are great for that regardless of season.


----------



## charry

As I’m  always in the car when I go out , yes I take my purse and my phone 
I haven’t used cash for 2 years now ....just a wave of a card ....


----------



## hollydolly

OneEyedDiva said:


> I don't think robbers want to be saddled with something that large. But if someone did snatch it, he'd be in for a very disappointing surprise. I don't carry my wallet, phone, keys, money, license or credit cards in my purse. I find places for those things on my person.


I watched a police report  a few months ago which had been captured on CCTV.. where  an elderly lady was walking along the pavement pulling a shopping trolley on wheels behind her.. and a young woman mugger.. ran up behind  and literally grabbed the whole shopping trolley , lifted it and ran hell for leather with the whole thing which of course had the old lady's purse ( bag) inside, and all her money... 

I've searched for that police report.. can't find it, unfortunately..


----------



## hollydolly

found a similar story.. without video footage...

An 85-year-old woman was left distressed after a thief stole her pull along trolley, complete with purse, cash and cards, while she was out shopping.


_CCTV footage captured the moment the elderly victim was targeted inside Morrisons in Blyth, Northumberland, around 2.30pm on March 27.


The pensioner was seen leaning down to reach for some fruit and, while her back is turned, a woman walks by and grabs hold of the trolley.


The woman is described as in her 50s or 60s with greying brown cropped hair. She was wearing a khaki jacket, grey joggers and was pushing a pram with a toddler when she entered the shop but exited the shop alone.


It is believed she was also in the company of two much younger females, who entered the shop shortly after her.


The distraught pensioner was comforted by supermarket staff who rang police and provided store CCTV._


https://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/news/north-east-news/police-hunt-female-thief-who-20368530

My point being that nothing is too large for a determined thief to steal...
The trolley bag was later discovered outside by Morrisons staff but had been stripped of all valuables.


----------



## Gaer

Well, I have a deer hide purse, midsize, that I can throw over my shoulder but, in reality, I dislike purses.
Had a backpack for years when I was younger.  Not "age appropriate" now.
I might got to the waist belt purse because I like "hands free" I'm weird!  Don't like rings, bracelets, watches, 
anything to tie me down.  That IS weird, isn't it!


----------



## tortiecat

Since I'm in a wheelchair I don't carry a purse, just my wallet with some
cash, credit cards  and hospital card.













since


----------



## Jace

Haven't carried purse...in ages.
Don't laugh....fanny pack..holds everything..along with small holder for phone.
Close to body.....in winter under large coat..
Spring....under....over- blouse.
Works for me!


----------



## Mr. Ed

I used to carry a manbag


----------



## Jules

Mr. Ed said:


> I used to carry a manbag


Bet you found it useful.


----------



## moviequeen1

When I'm going for a short walk to the convient store or the local co -op{both located 3 blocks from my apt} I take my smaller purse which always has my wallet,keys,cell phone,$ reading glasses
I do have a another purse which has more room when I go to church ,other stores e.g Target,Kohl's


----------



## Sassycakes

I never leave the house without a handbag. I don't carry any credit cards though. If I think I will need one then I would carry it in my pocket. I do most of my shopping online so I usually don't need to carry my credit card.


----------



## Wren

I always use a black leather shoulder bag in winter and a natural straw bag  in summer, they hold everything I could possibly need and match all colour outfits


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> found a similar story.. without video footage...
> 
> An 85-year-old woman was left distressed after a thief stole her pull along trolley, complete with purse, cash and cards, while she was out shopping.
> 
> 
> _CCTV footage captured the moment the elderly victim was targeted inside Morrisons in Blyth, Northumberland, around 2.30pm on March 27.
> 
> 
> The pensioner was seen leaning down to reach for some fruit and, while her back is turned, a woman walks by and grabs hold of the trolley.
> 
> 
> The woman is described as in her 50s or 60s with greying brown cropped hair. She was wearing a khaki jacket, grey joggers and was pushing a pram with a toddler when she entered the shop but exited the shop alone.
> 
> 
> It is believed she was also in the company of two much younger females, who entered the shop shortly after her.
> 
> 
> The distraught pensioner was comforted by supermarket staff who rang police and provided store CCTV._
> 
> 
> https://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/news/north-east-news/police-hunt-female-thief-who-20368530
> 
> My point being that nothing is too large for a determined thief to steal...
> The trolley bag was later discovered outside by Morrisons staff but had been stripped of all valuables.


Well if they steal mine...more power to them. I have a funny story about an elderly woman and a thief; it's allegedly a true story.  An elderly woman was walking back from the supermarket with two grocery bags and her purse. A thief ran up behind her and snatched her purse. A can of (something) fell out of the grocery bag. She picked it up, threw it and hit him in the head, stopping him dead in his tracks. She caught up to him and proceeded to beat on him. I believe he wound up yelling for help.  LOL  See...that would be my grandmother. She was strong and fierce.


----------



## Ruthanne

My grandma used to call her purse a 'pocketbook'.


----------



## Jules

Ruthanne said:


> My grandma used to call her purse a 'pocketbook'.


Now that you mention it I remember that too.


----------



## fmdog44

No, because I'm afraid of being laughed at so I stuff it in my bra.


----------



## Capt Lightning

I've carried a small leather shoulder bag for many years.  It's mostly full of old bus tickets.

In a similar vein to OneEyedDiva's  tail, A  man I knew was attacked to three people one night.  Unfortunately for them, he was the instructor at our local judo club.


----------



## Aneeda72

My husband carries a purse, I put my stuff in it.


----------



## dobielvr

Yes, I always have a purse when I'm going out for the day.

If, I'm just going out to pick up food, I'll just take my wallet and phone.


----------



## Gary O'

Jules said:


> Women who leave their purses sitting in the top of the grocery cart frustrate me. They say they’re attached to the cart or watching. I know I could have easily reached in many of these.


I little story;

Wally world

Wife has to use the restroom.
Left me her shopping cart, said to watch it.
I ended up in the TV section
Sports were on
Five or ten minutes, I glanced at the cart
Her purse was.....*GONE!!!*
I ran up to the front check out area
Grabbed a manager looking fellow
Had him lock the place down
I'm scanning anybody with big coats

Meanwhile, wife hears an announcement over the intercom
Her name was in the announcement

She sees people with walkie talkies 
Comes runnin' to the front......with.....her purse

She doesn't trust me with her cart anymore


----------



## Devi

Well, after this thread, I've determined when carrying a purse outside of home, I'll just have my ID and one credit card ... and not in the purse. Thanks for the info, all!


----------



## Wren

Years ago my mum told me about her friend taking a urine sample to her hospital appointment using a  miniature Whisky bottle,  only to find it had been stolen from her purse during her journey !

I just hope whoever stole it drank it neat ......


----------



## Rah-Rah

Yes I carry a purse 99% of the time. Even if I take regular walks with my husband I carry my purse. Now if we go on hikes on a trail I will carry my phone which has a case that has a compartment for Id, credit card. I do the same thing if I go to the gym.


----------



## Sassycakes

I always carry a handbag whenever I go out.


----------



## ronaldj

I do not, but should.


----------



## Betty Boop

I carry a purse regularly.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Nope. I put whatever I need in my jeans pockets. Debit card, etc., in my back pocket.


----------



## Wontactmyage

I do not carry a purse. I carry a back pack that I keep  hidden in the car. Have wallet, fob and phone in my back pockets.


----------



## charry

I have my purse in the car , but when I go shopping I just put my debit card into my phone slot


----------



## win231

I would never carry a purse.
I'm too old & don't have the patience to learn to walk differently.


----------



## hollydolly

A purse in the UK is what the US calls a wallet .. I presume the OP is talking about a handbag or shoulder bag... 

Yes I do carry a Bag.. and inside is my credit card wallet.. (purse)


----------



## Leann

I carry a handbag but limit what is in it. A thin wallet with a few cards and some cash. Many times I've seen women pull out an overstuffed wallet (purse) which contains more cards than there are slots for, their checkbook, cash, miscellaneous receipts, and heaven knows what else. Every time, I just want to nudge them and ask if they have ever thought what would happen if they lost it or it got stolen?


----------



## Jules

At the beginning of the pandemic when the stores encouraged us to use cards to pay, I quit carrying cash.  I re-evaluated my wallet with all the loonies and toonies and bills and downsized to a small crossbody.  It’s amazing how I can get by with so much less.


----------



## PamfromTx

I use a hobo bag over my shoulder or a sling bag/cross-body bag.​


----------



## Bella

I always bring my shoulder bag with me because it contains stuff I might need while I'm out. Y'know, tissues, comb, compact, mints, lip balm, pens, and water bottles. However, I rarely carry it into a store. I just grab my wallet out of my bag and take it with me because all I need when shopping is cash or credit cards.


----------



## PamfromTx

Bella said:


> I always bring my shoulder bag with me because it contains stuff I might need while I'm out. Y'know, tissues, comb, compact, mints, lip balm, pens, and water bottles. However, I rarely carry it into a store. I just grab my wallet out of my bag and take it with me because all I need when shopping is cash or credit cards.


I learned my lesson doing that. I left my wallet on counter.  I have to visually see my big handbag in front of me to remind me to stick my wallet in it.

The person who found the wallet found my cell number and called me.  

So, this Ole gal always uses a handbag.

The young couple refused a reward.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Doesn't seem like many women carry a purse anymore. It seemed more prevalent growing up, and into the 70's.


----------



## PamfromTx

Geezer Garage said:


> Doesn't seem like many women carry a purse anymore. It seemed more prevalent growing up, and into the 70's.


You never see Queen Elizabeth without a handbag/purse!


----------



## Geezer Garage

Well, you got me there.



PamfromTx said:


> You never see Queen Elizabeth without a handbag/purse!


----------



## Jules

Geezer Garage said:


> Doesn't seem like many women carry a purse anymore. It seemed more prevalent growing up, and into the 70's.


Good point, now that you mention it.  My daughters and other younger women don’t.


----------



## Della

Gary O' said:


> Just a very thin leather bifold card holder for cards/ID
> and a money clip
> Those go in my front left pocket
> 
> Keys in the right front pocket


I do something exactly like Gary O!  Next I'll have an ax over my shoulder!

 I put driver's license, credit card and cash, in the left pocket and keys in the right.  I gave up my purse the day I started needing a cane and that's also why I don't have a cell phone. I have to have one hand free for opening doors and shopping!


----------



## hollydolly

Della said:


> I do something exactly like Gary O!  Next I'll have an ax over my shoulder!
> 
> I put driver's license, credit card and cash, in the left pocket and keys in the right.  I gave up my purse the day I started needing a cane and that's also why I don't have a cell phone. I have to have one hand free for opening doors and shopping!


you should really have a cell phone for emergencies Della, the world has moved on , and it's got to the point where you can hardly do anything without one. Get a cheap one, and keep it in a pocket when you go out, or even  hang it round your neck.. just for your own safety


----------



## hollydolly

Geezer Garage said:


> Doesn't seem like many women carry a purse anymore. It seemed more prevalent growing up, and into the 70's.


my daughter always carries a crossbody bag... then again if she's mugged they'll be sorry they picked on her because she's a champion Kick Boxer...


----------

